# Fall Crappie Bite Preview



## jigngrub (Sep 6, 2012)

Got out Tues. from 2:30-6:00 pm after the hard rain stopped. Was still a heavy mist/drizzle with an ESE breeze. Rain had cooled the water down to 82*F from 86* 2 weeks before and 91* a week before that.

Wasted 45 min checking a couple of places on my way to the honey hole, but first pass over the point at the HH the first rod went off... then before I could get that fish to the boat the other 2 rods went off (3 rod limit). I was flatline trolling 1/16 oz. jigs with 2" twister tail grubs, black and blue with a chartreuse tail produced the best. Trolling speed was .9 mph.

Put 14 keepers (9" min here) in the boat in 1 1/2 hrs., good steady action.







These fish fried up real nice yesterday and I'm looking forward to the coming fall feeding frenzy... another month and they'll be on fire!


----------



## shamoo (Sep 7, 2012)

Holey Crappie, unlimited?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 7, 2012)

nice pile of crap-ie


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 7, 2012)

=D> =D> 

I'm excited about the fall crappie season too. Our water temps have dropped in west TN similar to the pattern in your area.


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice. I was trolling the other day for bass and caught a nice 14" on a crank


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 7, 2012)

Can't wait......


----------



## jigngrub (Sep 7, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Nice. I was trolling the other day for bass and caught a nice 14" on a crank



Slow down a little and go back through where you caught the 14" er and you'll get more!


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 8, 2012)

Well it was my fun run and then the trolling motor on my friends boat started smoking. :shock:


----------

